# Number of what?



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2021)

In this game, the person who is "up" posts a number. It should be a well-known number, (such as 365), not the population of lower Slobovia.  The first person to recognize what the number represents gets to do the next one.

If there are several correct answers, the first one to be given counts as the correct one. Remember to keep things pretty easy; obscurity doesn't usually work in this kind of game.

I'll start:

8, used to be 9


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 14, 2021)

A.  Recognized planets in the solar system.

.. 867-5309​


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

* A.... Jenny... 

could 451 be a  hot number ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 15, 2021)

Bonnie, is that a phone number?

Holly, the temperature at which paper burns?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

No sunny...sorry....


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Bonnie, is that a phone number?


Yes,   our friend Jenny  ..


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2021)

Holly, does 451 have another meaning?  The Ray Bradbury book Fahrenheit 451 is called that because it's about book burning, and that's the temperature at which books (paper) burn.  Now I'm confuzzled.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Holly, does 451 have another meaning?  The Ray Bradbury book Fahrenheit 451 is called that because it's about book burning, and that's the temperature at which books (paper) burn.  Now I'm confuzzled.


no..that's the correct answer, Sunny... 451 Farenheit , I didn't realise you meant that in your last reply... well done


----------



## Sunny (Jan 17, 2021)

50


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)

*Stars on the American Flag ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 17, 2021)

Correct, Holly!  (And they stand for the 50 states.)


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)

*9-  3/4 ?*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 21, 2021)

Platform 9 and three quarters, Harry Potter?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Platform 9 and three quarters, Harry Potter?


I've been there ... platform 9 and 3/4's Kings cross station


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 21, 2021)

86,400


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I've been there ... platform 9 and 3/4's Kings cross station


I haven't been there myself ... _yet_!    (^_^)


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2021)

86,400 - seconds in an hour?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

Sunny said:


> 86,400 - seconds in an hour?


Close but no cigar


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 18, 2021)

86,400 seconds in a day.

555?


----------

